#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the best network management systems?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Network management system is an application or set of applications that lets network administrators to manage a network's independent components inside a bigger network management framework.There are variety of network management systems out there.


Can you guys tell me the best matwork management systems?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Network management system is an application or set of applications that lets network administrators to manage a network's independent components inside a bigger network management framework.There are variety of network management systems out there.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me the best matwork management systems?


New software ,tools and utilities are being launched almost every year to compete in an ever changing marketplace of IT monitoring & server monitoring .
Here's a list top network monitoring Tools and software of 2018.
1. solarwinds network performance Monitor .
2.PRTG network Monitor from Paessler .
3.ManageEngine opManager .
4.WhatsUp Gold 2017
5.Nagios XI
6.Zabbix 
7.Datadog .

----------


## Bhavya

> New software ,tools and utilities are being launched almost every year to compete in an ever changing marketplace of IT monitoring & server monitoring .
> Here's a list top network monitoring Tools and software of 2018.
> 1. solarwinds network performance Monitor .
> 2.PRTG network Monitor from Paessler .
> 3.ManageEngine opManager .
> 4.WhatsUp Gold 2017
> 5.Nagios XI
> 6.Zabbix 
> 7.Datadog .


Thank you for sharing,Can you suggest me the best tool among them?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Network management system is an application or set of applications that lets network administrators to manage a network's independent components inside a bigger network management framework.There are variety of network management systems out there.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me the best matwork management systems?



*Some management* *newtork** systems!**ManageEngine OpManager*. ...*WhatsUp Gold* 2017. ...*Nagios XI*. ...*Zabbix*. ...Incinga. ...*Datadog*.

----------

